

So, What Is This Hipster Thing? - DealsForHackers
http://www.slideshare.net/iyanagregory/hipster-7276993

======
goo
I get the sinking feeling that this site wold have experienced more success if
it were to have just stayed a viral launch screen. Consider me disappointed.

------
kevinherron
So... it's quora for SXSW?

